# Adobe Premier Pro CS5 Titeleinflug



## games-fever (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Bin neu hier und habe auch gleich schon eine Frage. Und zwar möchte ich ein Titel haben, bei dem die Buchstaben mit Sound einfliegen. So wie in diesem Video etwa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF33d2qlGaY

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

MfG

Tobi


----------



## meta_grafix (7. Februar 2011)

***pfurz***


----------



## games-fever (7. Februar 2011)

Cool. Wusste ich garnicht  Wird dabei auch gleich ton eingefügt?


----------



## bokay (8. Februar 2011)

meta_grafix hat gesagt.:


> ***pfurz***


 


			
				games-fever hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Cool. Wusste ich garnicht  Wird dabei auch gleich ton eingefügt?



Es gibt leise und laute...


Im Ernst: Wo harperts denn genau? Kommst du irgendwo nicht weiter oder suchst du ein Tutorial?


----------



## games-fever (11. Februar 2011)

mh. Ja. Schon mieß dass meta_grafix seinen Beitrag geändert hat. Also. 
Ja. Ich würde gerne so was erstellen wie in dem Video wo ich bereits gepostet habe. meta_grafix meinte, dass es am besten mit Adobe After Effects geht.

Gibts dafür i-eine Tutorial? Oder funktioniert das doch mit Adobe Premier?


----------

